# Somebody had to bring it up...



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Am I the only person in the entire U.S. that is pissed off because Obama ordered the U.S. flag to be flown at half staff for Nelson Mandela? I thought that was an honor that reserved only for Americans. I do not want to get into an argument about whether Mandela was a good guy or not. He was from a country half way around the world from where I live that had no positive or negative affect on me at all. Not to mention, he was a leftist and good friends with several of our enemies - Castro, Quadaffi (spelling: Kadafi? Qadafi? Cadaffey? Jacuzzi?), the Soviet Union, etc.

If the South Africans are saddened by his death, they have my condolences. Send the U.S. Ambassador to South Africa to his funeral with a fruit basket or a big box of the Whittman's chocolates from Walgreens. But how did Mandela's life affect Americans enough that he warrants our good flag being flown at half staff?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I to find it insulting that we would fly our flag at half staff for a non American, but then again I do believe nobama is from africa so he would feel a kinship to a fellow african, commie and probably a brother muslim. But let an American die over there and watch the africans cheer!


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I agree that flying the flag half staff is an honor that should only be reserved for Americans. When Navy SEAL Chris Kyle was killed he did not order the flag flown at half staff. That man was an American hero! Obama is the biggest disgrace this country has ever seen in any politician! The mere sight of the man makes my stomach turn.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You expected otherwise? He makes up the rules as he goes along.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mandela was a communist and the regime honors communists. Let me get this straight, South Africa was ruled by white men for years and the country was populated by a majority of black people. I guess they call them African-Africans or some such stupid PC name, I don't know. Anyway Mandela didn't like it so he became leader. Before Mandela became a leader slums existed where the black people lived and prosperity existed else where in S. Africa. African-Africans then gained positions of power in the S. African government and slums and poverty now exist pretty much everywhere in S. Africa. 

Inor my good man, I agree with you.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

It's good to be the King.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Inor said:


> Am I the only person in the entire U.S. that is pissed off because Obama ordered the U.S. flag to be flown at half staff for Nelson Mandela? I thought that was an honor that reserved only for Americans. I do not want to get into an argument about whether Mandela was a good guy or not. He was from a country half way around the world from where I live that had no positive or negative affect on me at all. Not to mention, he was a leftist and good friends with several of our enemies - Castro, Quadaffi (spelling: Kadafi? Qadafi? Cadaffey? Jacuzzi?), the Soviet Union, etc.
> 
> If the South Africans are saddened by his death, they have my condolences. Send the U.S. Ambassador to South Africa to his funeral with a fruit basket or a big box of the Whittman's chocolates from Walgreens. But how did Mandela's life affect Americans enough that he warrants our good flag being flown at half staff?


I agree 100%..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quite honestly, . . . I would not lower my flag for either of them.

I did for Chris. I just hope some day his true killers are brought to justice.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This makes me sick


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

South Carolina Sheriff Defies Obama?s Order to Lower Flags As Tribute to Nelson Mandela | TheBlaze.com


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The lowering the flag for other than Americans is not unique to this instance. The flag was lowered for Pope John Paul and Yitzach Rabin. Whether Nelson Mandela deserves this honor you can question but the bestowing of the honor on someone who is not American is not without precedent.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Quite honestly, . . . I would not lower my flag for either of them.
> 
> I did for Chris. I just hope some day his true killers are brought to justice.
> 
> ...


I doubt it, the President and Secretary of State are immune from prosecution for the most part.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree, the flag should only be flown at half staff for Americans. I am not at all surprised that he ordered them lowered for Mandela but it disgusts me anyway. My personal feeling is that lowering the flag for non-Americans cheapens the act for those that give their lives for their country. Lowering the flag to half staff is done as a sign of respect and reverence for those that served this country so why are we lowering it for Mandela? I'm glad this was brought up, I was wondering if I was the only one that was irked by this.

-Infidel


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not surprised in the least coming from a Democratic leftist President. It is a disgrace not only on who he has flown the flag half mast for but even more for who he hasn't. Also December 7, Pearl Harbor day passed without a single word from the president. This president is a disgrace.

The real Mandela:
The Real Mandela - The American Vision


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Amazing how the liberal media can re-write history.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Trust me, it pisses me off and disgusts me to no end. 

Typical if Obama.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Personally I feel the flag should be flying at half mast for all the boys that are killed everyday over in the Middle East. Maybe we should fly the flag upside down too! The country is in SEVERE distress.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It does not violate code for the flag to be flown at half-mast at the death of foreign dignitaries if the president issues that order. 

As a matter of fact, it should have been flown at half mast when Margaret Thatcher died, but Obama did not issue the order.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Why do people even think Mandela had a positive impact?
Yes, he was oppressed for his race and he overcame that, blah blah blah, whatever...
But he was a terrorist. Before he was friggin president, he was a TERRORIST! He served in prison for killing innocent people in an act of terrorism.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

jesstheshow said:


> Why do people even think Mandela had a positive impact?
> Yes, he was oppressed for his race and he overcame that, blah blah blah, whatever...
> But he was a terrorist. Before he was friggin president, he was a TERRORIST! He served in prison for killing innocent people in an act of terrorism.


Come on Jess.. Don't confuse people with the facts.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a facebook and a lot of people are hating me for downing their "memorial" posts. Its disgusting, but it is a comprehensive look on how educated people are. Like we have talked about before, "they" like to try to change history. :roll:
I am so glad we are all on the same page here!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

It disgusts me. A communist terrorist gets more respect from that piece of crap than the patriots who died at Pearl Harbor.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Arizona Infidel said:


> It disgusts me. A communist terrorist gets more respect from that piece of crap than the patriots who died at Pearl Harbor.


RIGHT?! You know, if he was just an inspirational public figure, I wouldn't be too disgusted about it. If he really did overcome years of hardship and oppression, I would respect him..But you know, he's totally not any of that, at all.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Thank you for the link. Amazing how the liberal media can re-write history.


History is written from the winners point of view, if apartheid hadn't been abolished he would have gone down in history as a terrorist. I, like a lot of others my age, was subjected to the revisionist history of Mandela and never really knew the truth of the matter. I had no idea he pleaded guilty in open court, as a matter of fact I don't think I never actually knew the charges he was imprisoned for. It's amazing to me that facts can be left out of history books or the truth can be twisted to make a terrorist into a saint.

MeanGreen thanks for the link.

-Infidel


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I'm not surprised in the least coming from a Democratic leftist President. It is a disgrace not only on who he has flown the flag half mast for but even more for who he hasn't. Also December 7, Pearl Harbor day passed without a single word from the president. This president is a disgrace.
> 
> The real Mandela:
> The Real Mandela - The American Vision


I appreciate the alternate view. I must admit I don't know a lot about Mandela. He simply didn't matter enough to me to research. As to him being a terrorist "One mans terrorist is another mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter" Attributed to Mark Twain speaking of Czarist Russia said "If such a government can only be destroyed by dynamite then thank God for dynamite!"


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

Slippy said:


> South Carolina Sheriff Defies Obama?s Order to Lower Flags As Tribute to Nelson Mandela | TheBlaze.com


I saw that article as well! God bless that man!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mandela abolished the apartheid system. He could have taken his country in a path that led to a republic but let the people decide on a socialist government instead.

This should hit us very close to home. If we learn from the past we can build a better future.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Infidel said:


> History is written from the winners point of view, if apartheid hadn't been abolished he would have gone down in history as a terrorist. I, like a lot of others my age, was subjected to the revisionist history of Mandela and never really knew the truth of the matter. I had no idea he pleaded guilty in open court, as a matter of fact I don't think I never actually knew the charges he was imprisoned for. It's amazing to me that facts can be left out of history books or the truth can be twisted to make a terrorist into a saint.
> 
> MeanGreen thanks for the link.
> 
> -Infidel


One reason why you and so many others were indoctrinated in such a manner is because the draft dodging anti-Vietnam War protesting dope smoking hippie cowards went on to become news commentators and college professors.
That is one reason, one very big reason, this country is so screwed up today.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One reason why you and so many others were indoctrinated in such a manner is because the draft dodging anti-Vietnam War protesting dope smoking hippie cowards went on to become news commentators and college professors.
> That is one reason, one very big reason, this country is so screwed up today.


Thanks for your service to this country rice paddy.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Typical obama, no loyalty, class, manners, respect or regard unless of course you hate America, Americans, especially whites and non muslims.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One reason why you and so many others were indoctrinated in such a manner is because the draft dodging anti-Vietnam War protesting dope smoking hippie cowards went on to become news commentators and college professors.
> That is one reason, one very big reason, this country is so screwed up today.


I'll say it again: God gave us hippies for one reason alone - to have somebody to punch in the face.


----------



## jesstheshow (Nov 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> I'll say it again: God gave us hippies for one reason alone - to have somebody to punch in the face.


Hey though, my family things I am a big hippy because of my "you need to grow your own food" and "dont put chemicals on my lawn, thats where I grow my food" lol


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

slewfoot said:


> Thanks for your service to this country rice paddy.


Indeed! But unless you can manufacture antibiotics, lidocaine, a couple hundred hydrochlorides and sulfates, fuel and basic sundries of daily living, I'd take it easy on people just because they're educated. Try terms like socialism, fascism or you'll just hand it over to them living in a "righteous" thatched hut and dying young of diseases we beat a century ago.
I see too many of these "It's all hippies fault!" When it actually isn't. It's just about money and hippies don't make a lot of money off this unless they have stock in private prisons? 
Don't screw yourself and own group over stupidly on purpose - that weirdo might be tops in their field.
Just a thought....and a fact or two...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

A black communist dictator wannabe, honoring a black communist terrorist. Anybody surprised?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

jesstheshow said:


> Why do people even think Mandela had a positive impact?
> Yes, he was oppressed for his race and he overcame that, blah blah blah, whatever...
> But he was a terrorist. Before he was friggin president, he was a TERRORIST! He served in prison for killing innocent people in an act of terrorism.


...And he was offered his freedom many times if he would just publicly renounce violence, which he refused.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Nope. You're not the only one buddy!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> One reason why you and so many others were indoctrinated in such a manner is because the draft dodging anti-Vietnam War protesting dope smoking hippie cowards went on to become news commentators and college professors.
> That is one reason, one very big reason, this country is so screwed up today.


You hit the nail on the head my friend!

!Not only college but high school teachers. Don't forget politicians either...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'll say it again: God gave us hippies for one reason alone - to have somebody to punch in the face.


If they are real honest to god hippies and not just the modern wannabes you will have a hard time getting past the smell to get close enough to punch them. (maybe not at this time of year in Minnesota though)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'll say it again: God gave us hippies for one reason alone - to have somebody to punch in the face.


2. Work the fields
3. Target practice


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I appreciate the alternate view. I must admit I don't know a lot about Mandela. He simply didn't matter enough to me to research. As to him being a terrorist "One mans terrorist is another mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter" Attributed to Mark Twain speaking of Czarist Russia said "If such a government can only be destroyed by dynamite then thank God for dynamite!"


Look up: Necklacing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. A freedom fighter fights the power. A terrorist targets the children and the powerless to force a government to their will. The Mandelas were the later.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Indeed! But unless you can manufacture antibiotics, lidocaine, a couple hundred hydrochlorides and sulfates, fuel and basic sundries of daily living, I'd take it easy on people just because they're educated. Try terms like socialism, fascism or you'll just hand it over to them living in a "righteous" thatched hut and dying young of diseases we beat a century ago.
> I see too many of these "It's all hippies fault!" When it actually isn't. It's just about money and hippies don't make a lot of money off this unless they have stock in private prisons?
> Don't screw yourself and own group over stupidly on purpose - that weirdo might be tops in their field.
> Just a thought....and a fact or two...


I think you're mistaking geeks for hippies. Geeks are highly intelligent and educated and make the world a better place. Hippies may be educated but suck at life and just annoy everyone but other hippies.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I had the HONOR of lowering our flag to half mass December 7, in my eyes it is a true honor to be able to do this to show my gratitude to those who weren't able to see us defeat the Japanese. Once I found out that our "president", and I use that term loosely, said to keep our flag at half mass for a none American I was disgusted, the only people that should get that honor is our Soldiers whom fought and died to protect our Constitution. 

To all that put their lives on the line for my freedom I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Am I the only person in the entire U.S. that is pissed off because Obama ordered the U.S. flag to be flown at half staff for Nelson Mandela? I thought that was an honor that reserved only for Americans. I do not want to get into an argument about whether Mandela was a good guy or not. He was from a country half way around the world from where I live that had no positive or negative affect on me at all. Not to mention, he was a leftist and good friends with several of our enemies - Castro, Quadaffi (spelling: Kadafi? Qadafi? Cadaffey? Jacuzzi?), the Soviet Union, etc.
> 
> If the South Africans are saddened by his death, they have my condolences. Send the U.S. Ambassador to South Africa to his funeral with a fruit basket or a big box of the Whittman's chocolates from Walgreens. But how did Mandela's life affect Americans enough that he warrants our good flag being flown at half staff?


The first words you said were "Obama" in which case I totally lost interest.

The second thought I had was is this a joke?

Then I realized that he (Obama) was and yes it was a joke

hahahahhaha


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Meangreen said " I think you're mistaking geeks for hippies. Geeks are highly intelligent and educated and make the world a better place. Hippies may be educated but suck at life and just annoy everyone but other hippies."

Good point. I can see what you mean. Ahahaha!
One of the clear goals of this administration has been to seperate and aggravate people, break up families and set people against each other instead of them. 
It's writ "by their works you will know them" and I try to keep that forefront in my mind when I think about others and different kinds of people getting along and helping each other in the days to come. Where they can do it, they will be so much better off than in places where they can't. People you might not normally pick for your friend and vice versa able to prioritize making the better of a rough situation, not the worse.
It makes me think of sharing the basement with the neighbors during tornados as a kid. Here are these awkward adults crammed together trying to create conversation and all of us standing around not knowing what to do since normal "collusion and collision" with each other was stifeled being stuck in there with them. "Though weirdness may strain, it cannot break the bonds of our mutual oppression", or we as a people are more divided and weakened - exactly what obama and the brotherhood want.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Good riddance to the commie terrorist..

_WIKI- "Mandela himself denied ever being a Communist Party member, but after his death, the Communist Party and the ANC confirmed that he was a Communist Party member when he was arrested in 1962.
He said he would resort to "guerilla warfare and terrorism".
In Ethiopia, he began a six-month course in guerrilla warfare.
Botha offered him a release from prison on condition that he '"unconditionally rejected violence as a political weapon". 
Mandela spurned the offer"
Nelson Mandela - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

PS- A Sth Carolina sheriff refused to lower the flag, good for him..
_"The flag in his department was lowered over the weekend to honor a fallen law enforcement officer and for Pearl Harbor Day. But it will stay up Sunday, he said.
"I have no problem lowering it in South Africa in their country but not for our country. It should be the people who have sacrificed for our country."
A spokesman for the department said the sheriff cannot be disciplined"_
Sheriff Rick Clark refuses to lower flag in honor of Nelson Mandela - CNN.com


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

taps50 said:


> I had the HONOR of lowering our flag to half mass December 7, in my eyes it is a true honor to be able to do this to show my gratitude to those who weren't able to see us defeat the Japanese. Once I found out that our "president", and I use that term loosely, said to keep our flag at half mass for a none American I was disgusted, the only people that should get that honor is our Soldiers whom fought and died to protect our Constitution.
> 
> To all that put their lives on the line for my freedom I thank you from the bottom of my heart.


I was going to put out the flag in honor of Pearl Harbor, but since Obamagabe ordered flags to half staff for a murdering terrorist I refused to even put out my flag at all.
I think the dead patriots of Dec 7, 1941 would understand.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I've got the same flag my family's been putting out since before my days. It did not go out for this. Would have never thought there was any reason it should and wouldn't do it for a commie or socialist under any circumstances.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

oddapple said:


> Meangreen said " I think you're mistaking geeks for hippies. Geeks are highly intelligent and educated and make the world a better place. Hippies may be educated but suck at life and just annoy everyone but other hippies."
> 
> Good point. I can see what you mean. Ahahaha!
> One of the clear goals of this administration has been to seperate and aggravate people, break up families and set people against each other instead of them.
> ...


Bazinga!!! From a fellow Geek!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

When the President disgraces this country and it's hero's with blatant disregard, I replace my American flag with the Confederate and Gadsden flags because they are battle flags and that my friends is what we have brewing.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm all for flying the flag upside down at the moment.

In his speech Obama likened Mandela to Ghandi and Martin Luther King. To a stadium of cheers (his usual rock star performance).

This article I'm reading is very comfortable using the phrase "Mandela, who endured 27 years of imprisonment by the white regime" mentions nothing of the crimes he was imprisoned for. It very conveniently lets you think that it was just another group of racist white guys keeping the black man down.

Disgusting, and worth flying the flag upside down for.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Daily Caller broke down the cost to the taxpayers for Obama, his staff, and all the support people and aircraft.
For his 10 minute speech about Mandela the American taxpayers were soaked $500,000 PER MINUTE.
Obama's speech at Mandela event to cost taxpayers $5 million | The Daily Caller!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The Daily Caller broke down the cost to the taxpayers for Obama, his staff, and all the support people and aircraft.
> For his 10 minute speech about Mandela the American taxpayers were soaked $500,000 PER MINUTE.
> Obama's speech at Mandela event to cost taxpayers $5 million | The Daily Caller!


Looking at it from an optimistic perspective, $5 million bucks seems pretty cheap since it kept him from passing any trillion dollar legislation here for three days.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Looking at it from an optimistic perspective, $5 million bucks seems pretty cheap since it kept him from passing any trillion dollar legislation here for three days.


Conversation in Whitehouse;

Aide: "Mr. President, we have news. Nelson Mandela has died."
Obama: "Who?"
Aide: "Nelson Mandela, the terrorist from South Africa..."
Obama: "Africa?! Michelle? Yes, Michelle, tell the kids we're going to Africa! Fire up Air Force One bitches, we're going on vacation!"


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Conversation in Whitehouse;
> 
> Aide: "Mr. President, we have news. Nelson Mandela has died."
> Obama: "Who?"
> ...


Yeah - the trouble is, there are just not enough old commie tyrants still alive in the world to kill off and keep him occupied for the next three years. Do you think the White House staff would suspect anything if we asked him to chair a monthly Pol Pot memorial pep rally?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Didja see the pic of Obamagabe shaking hands with Raul Castro?
I guess he figures the Dems have nothing to loose since Miami's Cuban-American population votes conservative anyway.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Look up: Necklacing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. A freedom fighter fights the power. A terrorist targets the children and the powerless to force a government to their will. The Mandelas were the later.


Yep sounds like a terrorist. Could it be South Africa sowed the wind and reaped the whirlwind? The Babylonians that God sent against Israel were they better or worse than Israel? God doesn't grade on the curve, as much as we may wish he did. The evil shall slay the wicked. I tremble for my country when I think God is just.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

QUOTE=retired guard;92105]Yep sounds like a terrorist. Could it be South Africa sowed the wind and reaped the whirlwind? The Babylonians that God sent against Israel were they better or worse than Israel? God doesn't grade on the curve, as much as we may wish he did. The evil shall slay the wicked. I tremble for my country when I think God is just.[/QUOTE]

What you heard about apartheid is mostly a lie and the colonialism of Africa was a good thing. I don't side with communists and Mandela was most certainly a murderer and a communist.

No one ever asks, "Why was Mandela in prison?"

Peter Hammond's Frontline Fellowship Youtube account says, "Directed by Clint Eastwood and starring Morgan Freeman as President Nelson Mandela, Invictus makes a major contribution towards the building up of the mythology of Nelson Mandela as a modern day idol. This stirring film on South Africas 1995 Rugby World Cup victory includes serious distortions of history.

Time and again the film focuses on Mandelas imprisonment on Robben Island, often with dream-like imaginative flashbacks of Nelson Mandela breaking rocks on Robben Island. The film even includes a pilgrimage to Mandelas cell in the prison on Robben Island, but there is never any mention of why he was imprisoned.

Nelson Mandela was the head of UmKhonto we Sizwe, (MK), the terrorist wing of the ANC and South African Communist Party. He had pleaded guilty to 156 acts of public violence including mobilizing terrorist bombing campaigns, which planted bombs in public places, including the Johannesburg railway station. Many innocent people, including women and children, were killed by Nelson Mandelas MK terrorists.

Invictus never mentions Nelson Mandelas open support for brutal communist regimes such as Fidel Castros Cuba, Robert Mugabes Zimbabwe, Red China, Gadhaffis Libya, Saddam Hussein, Yasar Arafat and other dictators. During the very time covered by Invictus Mandela received Fidel Castro, the longest reigning dictator in the world, and gave him the highest award that South Africa could give and then had both Houses of Parliament gather to hear an address from the Cuban tyrant.

The Ugly Reality

During the very time covered by the movie many hundreds of white farmers, and their wives and children, were being brutally murdered, actually tortured to death, often by UmKhonto we Sizwe guerillas, many of whom were now part of the South African National Defence Force.

Double Standards

Although Invictus gives all glory for the Springbok Rugby World Cup win to Nelson Mandela, it does not attach any blame to him for the rising crime and plummeting economy. During one short visual in the film Mandela looks at a newspaper headline which speaks of the rising crime and plummeting rand. This reality deserved a little bit more attention. During 46 years of National Party apartheid rule over 18,000 people had been killed by rioters, terrorists, by the police and the army, on all sides, including terrorists, civilian victims, military casualties and police. A total of 18,000 dead during 46 years of conflict. However, in peacetime, under Nelson Mandela, an average of 20,000 to 25,000 people were murdered every year.

Fueling the Crime Wave

Yet to celebrate his birthdays, Mandela would regularly open the prison doors and set many criminals, including armed robbers, murderers and rapists, free. Some of whom were murdering and raping within 24 hours of being released.

Economic Deterioration

In the 1970s, even while facing terrorism, riots and engaged in a border war with the Cubans in Angola, the South African Rand was stronger than the US Dollar. However, after years of US sanctions, the South African Rand had fallen to R2 to the Dollar. Under Nelson Mandela even with no war, no sanctions, no riots, no conscription, and with massive international aid and investment, the Rand plummeted to R8 to the Dollar, and even R10 to the Dollar, then R12 and even to R14 to the Dollar for a time. But according to Invictus, no blame can be attached to Nelson Mandela for the economic deterioration and the sky-rocketing crime rate under his presidency. However, he should be given all the credit for what the Springbok rugby team achieved on the field!

Legalising Abortion and Pornography

Viewers of Invictus also need to be aware that the kind and thoughtful gentleman portrayed in Invictus was the prime mover of the legalisation of abortion, pornography, gambling and homosexuality in South Africa and of the introduction of sex education in public schools. Since Nelson Mandela forced through the legalisation of abortion, not even allowing ANC MPs a conscience vote, and signed it into Law, 1 February 1997, over 900,000 South African babies have been killed through abortion, officially, legally and with tax-payers money."


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

And note that he didn't do anything of the kind when PM Thatcher died.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I speak with some knowledge of the history of South Africa. I was there for quite a while including during the riots leading up to apartheid. Before apartheid, South Africa was the only 1st world country on the continent. They had an excellent infrastructure, great medical care, a very good economy and were military force to be reckoned with. After apartheid, they are now just another 3rd world country and have lost it all. I am not saying that integration was a bad thing, but the wholesale turning over of the entire government from what it was to a people who had no concept of running a government reduced it to rubble in very short order.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> I speak with some knowledge of the history of South Africa. I was there for quite a while including during the riots leading up to apartheid. Before apartheid, South Africa was the only 1st world country on the continent. They had an excellent infrastructure, great medical care, a very good economy and were military force to be reckoned with. After apartheid, they are now just another 3rd world country and have lost it all. I am not saying that integration was a bad thing, but the wholesale turning over of the entire government from what it was to a people who had no concept of running a government reduced it to rubble in very short order.


I had a friend that was there and witnessed it first hand, he said that the misinformation that the media was spreading to the world was unbelievable. When you have a bunch of tribes that have done nothing but war against each other since the beginning of time and hand over the reins, what do you think is going to happen?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> When you have a bunch of tribes that have done nothing but war against each other since the beginning of time and hand over the reins, what do you think is going to happen?


Do they start selling guns to Mexican drug lords? Oh wait, wrong continent.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't know what to say about these pictures...

Obama's gestures during Mandela memorial scrutinized


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Go2ndAmend said:


> ................ but the wholesale turning over of the entire government from what it was to a people who had no concept of running a government reduced it to rubble in very short order.


Which is exactly what is happening to our once great country.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Do they start selling guns to Mexican drug lords? Oh wait, wrong continent.


No they turned children into drug addicted mercenaries. Raped, killed, and mutilated anyone that apposed them, and blamed the white man for everything. So really not to far off as to what is happening in this country.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I don't know what to say about these pictures...
> 
> Obama's gestures during Mandela memorial scrutinized


Just showing the world how classless he really is.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Just showing the world how classless he really is.


There is another set of photos from the same scene showing Obama jiving around with the blonde lady next to him, both laughing. The looks that Michelle Obama is giving him behind his shoulder are like daggers in his back. Then the seating arrangement changes.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You know, a person could spend full time everyday pointing out the calamity of goof stupid ghetto fabulous that pair of idiot buffoons proudly displays thinking they are doing "indoor manners like the queen!" But it falls off from funny to humiliating and outrageous so fast....what were we proving with this administration? Because we sure have proved it...over and over...in front of everybody...


----------

